# RED report, Pensacola Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Family trip to PCB mid-afternoon. Nothing but weed! Just enough to aggravate, not enough to make me leave. My son got bored and wanted to walk across to the Bay. Just got across the road and my bride starts screaming. Turn around to see her bowed up on a 12 footer. Ran back to the beach just in time to see her drag up a 27 3/4" Red Fish. Reluctantly released the Red, baited up and walked back to the Bay side. Turned around and she's at it again, this time on a short rod. I stayed put this time until the Catfish moved in, then went back to the beach to check the damage. She'd drug up another Red, this one a 24" slot, in the box. I hooked up a little latter. Big Bull Red. He freaked and turned when he saw the lip and parted my leader. Glad I got to see him...to big to keep anyway. 

Second pic are twin Trout I caught Saturday at sunset in the Bay. Live finger Mullet were the ticket. Missed another. One juvi Red, released.

Thank you Lord for the fish!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good day fishing. Nice report.


----------

